
iOS 13.2 now available with Deep Fusion - fetus8
https://9to5mac.com/2019/10/28/ios-13-2-now-available-emoji-more/
======
justusthane
Why is the ability to read incoming text messages limited to Bluetooth devices
with the H1 chip? Is there a technical reason for that?

~~~
gumby
I assume it's because the only devices with that chip can identify themselves
as being "in ear". So you don't have your phone loudly announcing an
embarrassing message for everyone to hear (as my gf's Alexa tried to do).

The problem is you could conceivably enable this in a "safe" setting like your
car...only to have an embarrassing message spoken on an occasion when you have
a passenger in your car.

~~~
scawf
I assume it's because they want to sell the device.

------
gnicholas
Interesting this dropped so quickly after 13.1.3, which was reported to have
terrible battery life bugs. These days I'm giving iOS and MacOS updates at
least a week before taking the plunge. Seems there are some pretty major bugs
still lurking. Hopefully the fact that they're calling this 13.2 means we're
past all that now.

------
mikece
"iOS 13.2 also includes new Siri privacy settings that allow you to opt in or
opt out of sharing your Siri interactions with Apple."

Without sounding all tin-foil hat, how is Apple planning to prove they are
honoring opt-outs? Are they going to have an independent audit or are we
supposed to just trust them?

~~~
crazygringo
Because there's really no reason they'd not honor it, and there is a reason to
honor it.

They've only ever needed a sampling of recordings to review. They were
presumably drawing that sampling from all recordings before.

Now, suppose only 10% of people opt-in, although I'm sure it will be higher
than that. That's still plenty to sample from.

So there's zero reason to not honor it. On the other hand, if they were
sneakily not honoring it behind the scenes and that ever were leaked (which
would probably happen), that would be a huge hit to their reputation, which
would be a big business risk.

So for a rational corporation trying to make money, the profitable business
choice is to honor opt-outs -- it's all upside and zero downside.

